# K-ton 11/16



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2012)

I need to take another day to get away from the vaca max wall. Anyone going to be there?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2012)

Trying, but not looking good for tomorrow or the weekend.

Maybe Monday?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2012)

I should be back up on Wed. next week with the kid or kids.


----------



## powhunter (Nov 15, 2012)

Gonna be up Sunday with the usual posers

Steveo


----------

